# there has been a lot of annoying.......



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

There has been a lot of annoying new members who post sh*t to be annoying. Do you guys just ban them right away or what? If not you really should because it ruins the lounge in my opinion.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

funny you mention that..cuase we get the same complains about your posting.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> funny you mention that..cuase we get the same complains about your posting.
> [snapback]981781[/snapback]​


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ur a dick pie. look at the post's these random people put up.... that doesnt bother u?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> ur a dick pie. [snapback]981787[/snapback]​


I tried a dick pie once, it was OK. I still prefer cherry or apple


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i think blueberry is better


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

not really,i have to shift through your worthless sh*t all day aswell..


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sheriff fruit..yet again u cease to amaze me with ur pointless threads...go bone ur pretend gf :rasp:


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> ur a dick pie. look at the post's these random people put up.... that doesnt bother u?
> [snapback]981787[/snapback]​










I'll have to add that to my vocabulary.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

thePACK said:


> not really,i have to shift through your worthless sh*t all day aswell..
> [snapback]981794[/snapback]​


I also think that sheriff freak is a total douche, this guy is all over the boards with non sense.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> sheriff fruit..yet again u cease to amaze me with ur pointless threads...go bone ur pretend gf :rasp:
> [snapback]981797[/snapback]​


 haha u love to throw in about the girls... someone sounds hurt there still a virg.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> sheriff fruit..yet again u cease to amaze me with ur pointless threads...go bone ur pretend gf :rasp:
> [snapback]981797[/snapback]​


hah everybody hates this assclown...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > sheriff fruit..yet again u cease to amaze me with ur pointless threads...go bone ur pretend gf :rasp:
> ...










plz dont remind me


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

you know it.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't have any serious problem with REAL contributing members that sometimes post crap.

What DOES bother me are these 1-20 post trolls who post IDIOTIC GARBAGE!!

They should be REPORTED, and IP BANNEN IMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh man... this is going to get ugly...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

just let sheriff go..he really does have a point tho...look at all the retarded sh*t ppl have been posting...so just stop hassling him


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I don't have any serious problem with REAL contributing members that sometimes post crap.
> 
> What DOES bother me are these 1-20 post trolls who post IDIOTIC GARBAGE!!
> 
> ...


thats what im saying.... and yes ive been post whoring lately ive been bored but i only post a lot in threads like the million post or word association game. other than that im not all that bad..... and my threads arnt f*cking dumb like those munchkin kids..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

oh yeah, and what about that gay ~Taylor dude ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> oh yeah, and what about that gay ~Taylor dude ?
> [snapback]981830[/snapback]​


Oh no you di-int, girlfriend...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

what about him? he doesnt annoy me and his post's are fine.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah, and what about that gay ~Taylor dude ?
> ...


don't goooooo there !!!

talk to the hand !!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> what about him? he doesnt annoy me and his post's are fine.
> [snapback]981837[/snapback]​


yeah I know; he's really a great guy


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> ur a dick pie. look at the post's these random people put up.... that doesnt bother u?
> [snapback]981787[/snapback]​


whos a Dick pie ? 
I know you aint talking to Pack that way , He is a Mod Smartguy ...

and If It was to me .......sh*t , Better pack a big lunch ...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

he threw himslef into easy situations to get made fun of other than that he isnt annoying.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

After sifting through this thread and giving it some thought I have to admit, you've got a knack for making threads that contain an unfathomable amount of suck.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> what about him? he doesnt annoy me and his post's are fine.
> [snapback]981837[/snapback]​


Honestly that dude that posted the gay sh*t about the munchkins was retarded but whatever it was one post. Every time I see your dumb ass avatar I know I'm about to read some useless sh*t. Just my opinion, your a wack ass bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > ur a dick pie. look at the post's these random people put up.... that doesnt bother u?
> ...


haha getting offended by a stupid comment are we? HAHA


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

fredweezy said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > what about him? he doesnt annoy me and his post's are fine.
> ...


if u dont wanna read it u can block my name or something... ask a mod bitch.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sheriff Freak said:


> he threw himslef into easy situations to get made fun of other than that he isnt annoying.
> [snapback]981845[/snapback]​


Ummm I guess you didnt read my above post , He is a "Mod" , that basically means he can throw himself into anything he wants to and f*ck you up at the same time .. 
So have fun Chum..

~edit~
Im not mad I Like messing with little trolls like yourself .


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > he threw himslef into easy situations to get made fun of other than that he isnt annoying.
> ...


who said i was talking to him? "chum"


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> unfathomable amount of suck.
> [snapback]981846[/snapback]​



















going to have to use that one sometime soon


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I think i'm gonna sit back and watch this thread, looks like it could get interesting









Go Mr Harley


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


I love how everyone hates this punk bitch. Go end your existance, cuz your social life (piranha fury) has been reduced to sh*t, no body likes you. peace kid.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

well im out for the night sorry i cant continue but gotta pick up the pizza and get drunk. enjoy.

ur to funny fred, im crushed p-fury doesnt like me. i guess ill go end my life now since its my entire social life. f*cking idiot who refures to a forum as there social life.







god ur pathetic.

funny thing is i dont give a sh*t :rasp:


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> well im out for the night sorry i cant continue but gotta pick up the pizza and get drunk. enjoy.
> [snapback]981865[/snapback]​


Hah, yea right, go log off your name, watch the boards, then cry yourself to sleep. p*ssy...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


u go giirrrrrl....

LOL "talk to the hand..."


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

fredweezy said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > well im out for the night sorry i cant continue but gotta pick up the pizza and get drunk. enjoy.
> ...


u must have a pethetic life if u think someone would do that. i never sit on this sh*t on the weekends. only weekdays when im doing homework. f*cking loser.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> well im out for the night sorry i cant continue but gotta pick up the pizza and get drunk. enjoy.
> 
> ur to funny fred, im crushed p-fury doesnt like me. i guess ill go end my life now since its my entire social life. f*cking idiot who refures to a forum as there social life.
> 
> ...


I meant your social life bud, not mine. Im not the one with 2000 posts in a couple months (no offense to anybody else).


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It would be so rad, if the forum was like a real place right, and the staff gave everyone their own wooden plank with a nail sticking out of it, and members could just bash each other on the head quickly and quietly until the herd just sort of thinned itself out naturally.

And there would be drinks made out of coconut shells with those mini umbrellas for everyone else.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

uhhh twitch? drugs again?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> It would be so rad, if the forum was like a real place right, and the staff gave everyone their own wooden plank with a nail sticking out of it, and members could just bash each other on the head quickly and quietly until the herd just sort of thinned itself out naturally.
> 
> And there would be drinks made out of coconut shells with those mini umbrellas for everyone else.
> [snapback]981877[/snapback]​


No Dancing Boobies ?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

"again" implies a clear distinction between starting and stopping right?

hehehehe









EDIT: Oh damn, and alot of dancing boobies. They would serve the coconut drinks


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


keep on trying to reasure yourself...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> "again" implies a clear distinction between starting and stopping right?
> 
> hehehehe
> 
> ...


welll you got me


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

boobies for everyone... i recommend at least two per person...:rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> boobies for everyone... i recommend at least two per person...:rasp:
> [snapback]981887[/snapback]​


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> It would be so rad, if the forum was like a real place right, and the staff gave everyone their own wooden plank with a nail sticking out of it, and members could just bash each other on the head quickly and quietly until the herd just sort of thinned itself out naturally.
> 
> And there would be drinks made out of coconut shells with those mini umbrellas for everyone else.
> [snapback]981877[/snapback]​


would i have the dancing boobies serving me drinks or would i be one of the ones being hit with a plank? please say boobies!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wait, can the boobies be as big as the Coconuts that hold my Jack? No Umbrella either, Thanks :rasp:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> It would be so rad, if the forum was like a real place right, and the staff gave everyone their own wooden plank with a nail sticking out of it, and members could just bash each other on the head quickly and quietly until the herd just sort of thinned itself out naturally.
> 
> And there would be drinks made out of coconut shells with those mini umbrellas for everyone else.
> [snapback]981877[/snapback]​










Can we have sticks with more than one nail....there's a lot of people to hit, and i want to get to the drinking from coconut shells and all the boobies :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Wait, can the boobies be as big as the Coconuts that hold my Jack? No Umbrella either, Thanks :rasp:
> [snapback]981977[/snapback]​


I think the boobies should be bigger then the coconuts


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

this post aint much better than theirs...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> this post aint much better than theirs...
> [snapback]981983[/snapback]​


Will you look at that ? A thread about annoying posts where Filo's name isn't even mentioned for two whole pages. I mean that's gotta be a first, right ?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Fido said:


> this post aint much better than theirs...
> [snapback]981983[/snapback]​


I know, you're just pissed they beat you to it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > this post aint much better than theirs...
> ...


I know wtf...but now it is


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

and im back.... plans fell threw. so boobies huh?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > It would be so rad, if the forum was like a real place right, and the staff gave everyone their own wooden plank with a nail sticking out of it, and members could just bash each other on the head quickly and quietly until the herd just sort of thinned itself out naturally.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

damn the first one is sooooooooooo nice.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

freeze you teeze, ooh it rhymes aswell!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> damn the first one is sooooooooooo nice.
> [snapback]982050[/snapback]​

















got that perfect rub to it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

forgot these too


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > he threw himslef into easy situations to get made fun of other than that he isnt annoying.
> ...


wasnt talking abnout pack there... was refuring to taylor because someone brought up his name and instead of flamming i stuck up for the kid.


----------



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

its just that one munchkin guy...mushroom man...whats his name..


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Sheriff Freak said:
> 
> 
> > damn the first one is sooooooooooo nice.
> ...


the nicest rub... could watch that for hours!

kidding but it sure is nice.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

holyyyyy sh*t those are big


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow i never knew staff was into posting jerkoff pics. nice! post some more nip shots! thats gr8!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> ow i never knew staff was into posting jerkoff pics. nice! post some more nip shots! thats gr8


im no staff im a consultant







and it aint nothing you wouldnt see at a biker rally

well youd get more of a show at the rally


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

and the titties too serve it up


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

phishie said:


> its just that one munchkin guy...mushroom man...whats his name..
> [snapback]982060[/snapback]​


the muffin man?! do you know the muffin man


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Keep em cumming... i mean.. uhhhh....


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Keep em cumming... i mean.. uhhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i m on a forum with pages of this sh*t but ill just put a few more :laugh:

i thought this was funny


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

meow... here p*ssy p*ssy.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

for the tony stewart fans, those that like nascar


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

my fav. ride... heheh


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :rasp:
> [snapback]982095[/snapback]​































damn she is so fine.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if i was a golfer i wouldnt want to win this :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

last ones


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

sigh does it have to be the last?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lmfao this is hilarious


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

A couple of mammory glands appear and everyone forgets what they were arguing about. I love this site!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

boobs - the straight man's pacificier! ROFL Everyone shuts up when there is a pair in front of them!!! LOL


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

What are you bitching about you sh*t stain?

This is the typical piranha fury thread; get used to it.

If you fail to comprehend what a typical pfury thread is, let's review the highlights, shall we:

i) No content unless Twitch or Hyphen or myself posts
ii) No content
iii) Retarded people with no intellectual brain power posts (aka no content)
iv) The vast majority of people here can't spell
v) Spam galore.
vi) No content.
vii) Did I mention, no content?

Upon closer inpspection, you'll find that with your retarded burger signature and cheap ass excuse for a Zeppelin avatar, you fit the mold rather well.

Education is teh pwn.

Idiot.

Pac


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> and the titties too serve it up
> [snapback]982073[/snapback]​











Thats an awesome way to pour some beer.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> What are you bitching about you sh*t stain?
> 
> This is the typical piranha fury thread; get used to it.
> 
> ...


so pac ur a 21 year old obsessed with pac man and RPG games..... and love comming on p-fury to flame any and everyone. Sweet life.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that was stupid pac...









you never put in a good word...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> that was stupid pac...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so true... u like the burger sig huh... and a sorry excuse for a zeppelin avatar what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

> iv) The vast majority of people here can't spell





> Education is teh pwn.


I don't get it?


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> > iv) The vast majority of people here can't spell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah "pwn" is gamer slang for being owned..... and he mistyped the. I used to play counter-strike all day and night when i was 15.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I didn't mispell anything you f*cking dolt.

I was attempting to put it into a form in which you would be able to comprehend. I guess I failed. You're obviously more of a retard that I had initially thought.



> so true... u like the burger sig huh... and a sorry excuse for a zeppelin avatar what is that supposed to mean?


It means exactly what it says smart guy.



> that was stupid pac...
> 
> you never put in a good word...


How was my post stupid? I consider it a ray of sunshine in a thread full of dead beat retards. I'll put in a good word when I feel the need is required. That time will probably not come.



> so pac ur a 21 year old obsessed with pac man and RPG games..... and love comming on p-fury to flame any and everyone. Sweet life.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sh*t!!! My ego is truly bruised. If you wanna talk about sweet lives, you just need to talk to me more. Your life obviously consists of terrible spelling accompanied by the obvious problem with obesity seeing as you wanna eat some random burger out of the hands of some guy that looks like Mr. Dressup.

If you wanna attempt to flame me son, take that corkscrew out of your obese ass and come up with something mildly amusing.

Good luck to you.

Pac


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> I didn't mispell anything you f*cking dolt.
> 
> I was attempting to put it into a form in which you would be able to comprehend. I guess I failed. You're obviously more of a retard that I had initially thought.
> 
> ...


Assume much? So i must be fat right because of the burger. Your a p*ssy who starts sh*t with everyone. You love internet arguments because no one is gonna lay you out when your hiding behind a pc......... PUSS


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

> Assume much? So i must be fat right because of the burger. Your a p*ssy who starts sh*t with everyone. You love internet arguments because no one is gonna lay you out when your hiding behind a pc......... PUSS


First off, contractions are fun! A little schoolhouse rock would do you well sir.

Secondly, I put together a mildly long flamem and all you come up with is a poorly constructed 2 lines? Cmon... Give it to me baby! mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Tool.

Pac


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> > Assume much? So i must be fat right because of the burger. Your a p*ssy who starts sh*t with everyone. You love internet arguments because no one is gonna lay you out when your hiding behind a pc......... PUSS
> 
> 
> First off, contractions are fun! A little schoolhouse rock would do you well sir.
> ...


i apologize im not a pro flamer like yourself. You have so much pride in your ability to start sh*t on the internet. I dont get in depth with my lame remarks because there is no point. But i enjoy reading the sh*t you reply with so i continue. Its entertaining.

keep them comming.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> fredweezy said:
> 
> 
> > Sheriff Freak said:
> ...


Hey! It's the perfect solution to your original complaint!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> oh yeah, and what about that gay ~Taylor dude ?
> [snapback]981830[/snapback]​


Taylor has nothing to do with this thread and is not some spam whore.

TaylorHedrich
Most active in *Piranha Discussion*
( 240 posts / 34% of this member's active posts )

Jewelz
Most active in *The Lounge*
( 4839 posts / _*96%*_ of this member's active posts )

Now I ask you who is the spam whore you slut?



elTwitcho said:


> It would be so rad, if the forum was like a real place right, and the staff gave everyone their own wooden plank with a nail sticking out of it, and members could just bash each other on the head quickly and quietly until the herd just sort of thinned itself out naturally.
> 
> And there would be drinks made out of coconut shells with those mini umbrellas for everyone else.
> [snapback]981877[/snapback]​


Doesnt anybody see a problem with this their needs to be rules yall! Rule #1 You cant hit someone if they have a drink in their hand, wasting alcohol is a


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> I didn't *mispell* anything you f*cking dolt.
> 
> [snapback]983191[/snapback]​


...

Misspell.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> PacmanXSA said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't *mispell* anything you f*cking dolt.
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

BigChuckP said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah, and what about that gay ~Taylor dude ?
> ...


I am ! Taylor is super !


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

PacmanXSA Today, 08:52 PM Post #96

Addicted

Group: Members
Posts: 430
Joined: 15-November 04
From: Windsor, Ontario, Canada
Member No.: 6,148

this should read

PacmanXSA Today, 08:52 PM Post #96

A DICK WAD

Group: Members
Posts: 430
Joined: 15-November 04
From: Windsor, Ontario, Canada
Member No.: 6,148

do you ever have anything nice or even constructive to say about anyone or anything.

or do you crave attention with every post.

captian brittania


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Pac, you're too cocky man...

on the other hand... Jewelz is not COCKY enough...








96%!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Pac, you're too cocky man...
> 
> on the other hand... Jewelz is not COCKY enough...
> 
> ...


Yes I am - I have a huge penis. trust me









no, seriously, I do


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> > Assume much? So i must be fat right because of the burger. Your a p*ssy who starts sh*t with everyone. You love internet arguments because no one is gonna lay you out when your hiding behind a pc......... PUSS
> 
> 
> First off, contractions are fun! A little schoolhouse rock would do you well sir.
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Pac, you're too cocky man...
> ...


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> PacmanXSA Today, 08:52 PM Post #96
> 
> Addicted
> 
> ...


Ah yes, good ol' Captain Britania. I'm sure your dentist freaks everytime you walk in his place...

By the way, what's a dick wad? A wad of dick hardly sounds feasible...



> Pac, you're too cocky man...


There's no such thing as too cocky baby











> Misspell.


Yeah I noticed that after... I was hoping no one would see that 

I hate you all except for Freezy and his GOD DAMN SOLE EMOTE... f*ck that bothers me and he knows it









Pac


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> I hate you all except for Freezy and his GOD DAMN SOLE EMOTE... f*ck that bothers me and he knows it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Im not even gonna comment on this.


----------

